
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
dylandrop
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / NYC - ControlShift Labs -
[http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/](http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/)

We are an organization devoted to building web tools for progressive activists
and nonprofits worldwide. Right now we have two main products that we've been
working on -- an online petitioning and campaigning tool, and a donations
platform is in the works. Our clients include 350.org, Greenpeace India, and
38 Degrees. To get a sense for what we do, you can view the petitions platform
in action here: [http://campaigns.350.org/](http://campaigns.350.org/)

We're looking for part-time and possibly full-time web developers. We're
located in both NYC and Buenos Aires -- a small and remote Rails company. We
generally prefer those who work in the same time zone, but we still would like
to talk to those who might live in different time zones.

Experience with Rails is preferred, but not necessary. Drop us a line at talk
- at - controlshiftlabs.com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenEdX Consultancy (Canada/France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr or codecoalition.com for examples of edX
instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work would be published as free software (edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@antoviaque.org with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made, if any.

------
yllus
SEEKING FREELANCER - Rogers Media (Toronto, Canada)

Located in the downtown Toronto campus of Rogers Communications, Rogers Media
is actively seeking a freelance web developer with strong PHP / WordPress
knowledge and exceptional front-end (JavaScript / jQuery / CSS3) skills for an
initial three-month contract, with the opportunity to turn that into much
more.

Our technology stack is split between WordPress (PHP/MySQL, hosted within the
company) and Ruby On Rails. Our mission is to architect, create and assist the
growth of brands of the likes of Sportsnet, Maclean's, Citytv, 680 News and
Chatelaine, plus literally nearly a hundred others.

Despite a couple of tough years for the media industry, Rogers Media remains
committed to making a name for itself for having the best digital division in
the Canadian media landscape. We're steadily growing our web and mobile
development teams, and like in any time of uncertainty and change, there's
enormous opportunity to do amazing new things. I think 2014 is going to be a
great year for us.

Shoot me an e-mail at sully.syed@rci.rogers.com and we'll talk.

~~~
csomar
Is this a local gig only? or are you open for remote freelancers?

------
yegg
SEEKING FREELANCERS: DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA)

If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user who is excited about what we're trying to
accomplish check out our hiring page
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

Right now we're in need of some freelancing help in two areas: 1) devops
(using Chef); 2) our community platform at duck.co (using modern Perl).

------
helloshow-
SEEKING FREELANCER

Front End Developer - AngularJS (Ft. Lauderdale, FL or Remote)

Hello Show is modernizing a key workflow for real estate agents. The current
market for real estate technology is vastly underserved and Hello Show is
building the tools agents need and deserve. With our product in development,
we already have beta customers who have fallen in love and are anxious to sign
up now! We are a results and data driven team, and use Agile/SCRUM processes
to build.

Skills & Requirements:

\- Javascript expert

\- Expert with Angular.js and Node.js

\- Expert interfacing with APIs

\- Expert HTML 5 and CSS skills

\- Focus on test driven development

\- Appreciation for Web Accessibility and how that should translate to code.

\- Insane attention to detail

\- Desire and ability to continuously learn and implement new technologies

\- Effective communication with team members, focusing on project
requirements, capabilities, and schedule

\- Love of building products that people love

You are welcome to work remotely.

Application Instructions:

To apply, send an email to join@helloshow.com. Be sure to reference the job
posting and where you came across it. Please provide any information that will
help us in our decision process (resume, portfolio, github, etc…). If you seem
like a good fit, we will want you to come by for a face-to-face interview or
chat on Skype. We are looking forward to hearing from you.

~~~
TJNevis
To Whom It May Concern:

My name is TJ Nevis and I feel I'm a good fit for this position. I recently
left my full time job to pursue my business full time and I've been connecting
with companies just like yours to take on outsourced/overbooked projects.

I am very familiar with responsive web design and all the websites I work on
are responsive. I have worked with MongoDB for over 2 years and AngularJS for
about a year and a half. I've read up on books and taken online courses on
both topics. I've built REST services with PHP and consumed them with
AngularJS. I've also consumed social REST APIs in my applications. I know
JavaScript, jQuery, and AngularJS extensively.

I have used LESS and SASS and have used HTML5 and CSS3 (also animating with
Angular). I use Github and Bitbucket (Git) for versioning.

My business website is currently under construction, but you can take a look
at my portfolio website to see projects that I have done in my spare time in
the last year. I am finishing up 3 websites now that I still need to add to my
portfolio.

I'm very familiar with using CDN's for speed (S3 and Rackspace, mainly), using
Grunt to minify CSS, HTML and JavaScript.

I think we could work well together and I look forward to hearing from you
soon.

My personal portfolio: [http://TJNevis.com](http://TJNevis.com).

------
mvanveen
SEEKING WORK: Remote or Bay Area

    
    
      http://mvanveen.net
      http://github.com/mvanveen
      michael@mvanveen.net
    

Some technologies I've used lately include:

    
    
      Python, C
      HTML5/CSS/JS
      GAE datastore, DynamoDB, S3, SQL, MySQL, Redis, Mongo
      AWS, Google App Engine, Heroku
      Bottle, Django
      Bootstrap, jQuery, D3, processing.js
      Mustache/Pystache, jinja2
      Python requests, ScraPy
    

Full stack web engineer specializing in Python. Heavy Google App Engine
experience. Also versed in Django, Bottle. Heavy html5/css/js experience
building responsive web sites, including with frameworks e.g. bootstrap,
jQuery. More of an implementer than a designer.

Past projects include the God of War website (godofwar.com), various web
crawlers and data importers for various clients, and a social voting app for
Google and Sunlight Foundation. I have I also have previous startup experience
at Getaround, a bay area p2p car sharing marketplace.

I love hacking together MVPs, building out features, building web crawlers and
data importers, static analysis. Would love to hear from you and learn about
your project!

------
ashkang
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Tehran, Iran

C/C++ on GNU/Linux with relevant tools and technologies.

Resume:
[http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.pdf](http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.pdf)
||
[http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.tex](http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.tex)

email: ghassemi AT ftml DOT net Ashkan Ghassemi

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - New York City/Brooklyn or Remote

I am a fullstack web developer who typically writes Ruby and
Javascript/Coffeescript. I have been working with Rails for the last three
years and working on the front end (markup and styling) since I was in high
school (ten years ago). My recent projects include an XBRL parser to extract
balance sheets, work on a Rails app for Bookandtable.com (checkout their
staging url at
[http://staging.bookandtable.com](http://staging.bookandtable.com), they're
about to launch), and a JS/frontend heavy web app to endorse candidates in the
NYC mayoral primary.

I am looking for part time/half time work as I have one other client at the
moment. I am teaching him the Rails framework as we work together re-writing
his production Drupal app in Rails.

[http://github.com/ritchiea](http://github.com/ritchiea)

[http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible Experienced pair of
software developers with a history in startups. Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Ruby  [:rails => 'heroku']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing. Previous engagements include
Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among
others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
JoeCortopassi
\------------------

SEEKING WORK - Based in Southern California

(Looking for remote)

\------------------

Joe Cortopassi

Email: joe[at]joecortopassi[dot]com

Skype: joe.cortopassi

\------------------

iOS developer

Full stack web developer

\------------------

Technologies: (not just the language, but also the appropriate frameworks and
libraries)

• Objective-C

• iPhone/iOS

• PHP

• MySQL

• Javascript

• HTML

• CSS

\------------------

Specialties:

• Business Analytics

• Api integration and development

• Persistent Data Management

\------------------

[http://joecortopassi.com](http://joecortopassi.com)

[http://linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi](http://linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi)

[https://github.com/JoeCortopassi](https://github.com/JoeCortopassi)

[https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi](https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi)

\------------------

About Me:

I started off in web development, doing mid-large size lead generation web
sites. As a big part of dealing with lead generation, I became proficient in
RESTful API integration and development, along with complex javascript web
applications used for analytics. I then began working on iPhone and iPad
applications over the years, working on apps for Cie Studios, BuySellAds, and
their respective clients. My ability to understand complex api's, also helped
me build connection management and caching systems for iOS apps that assured
the user that their information would always be posted to the server,
regardless of their data connection.

\------------------

~~~
livestyle
+1 for Joe.. great team member!

------
weeksie
NYC based consultant. Full stack developer (Rails since 2005). Coffee
Script/Javascript. ReactJS. Backbone. More languages than you can throw a
stick at. Etc. . . .

 _Available in April_

Either for remote or on-site consulting, particularly around getting teams set
up with good development workflows. I'm great to have for a project kickoff.
Lots of startup and small biz experience (ex CTO, VP Engineering, etc. . .).

I'm picky. Very happy with the company that I'm consulting with now, but will
be doing some heavy traveling this summer (based in Berlin for June and July).
Looking for short gigs.

scott weeks at gmail. Mention HN.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, CA or REMOTE, TRAVEL OK

I build apps, websites, APIs, and turnkey solutions that solve critical
business problems. Here are some recent projects (more at
[https://www.pilvy.com/](https://www.pilvy.com/)):

* An iOS VPN client for a major VPN service provider that uses iOS's built-in configuration profiles.

* IVPN Client for Windows: Developed for IVPN ([https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)), who had some unique security & privacy requirements. Based on OpenVPN.

* VMware End User Computing Demo Portal ([https://www.vmwdemo.com/](https://www.vmwdemo.com/)): Allows VMware's sales and marketing teams to easily demonstrate the Horizon product suite to potential customers. Eliminated a ton of time-consuming work by automating Active Directory/LDAP account provisioning, expiry, and integration with Horizon Workspace.

I'm looking for short-term (near-full time) and long-term (part-time)
projects. Available from mid-February.

tech: node.js, JavaScript, Objective-C/Cocoa/iOS, Ruby on Rails, C#/.NET,
Python, Elixir/Erlang

[https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) |
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir) | amir at pilvy dot com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

Recently helped a couple of clients with next version of their web projects -
implemented search using haystack for organicinputs.ca, integration with
payment gateways like PaypalExpress, PX Fusion for next version of
[http://architecturemedia.com/](http://architecturemedia.com/)

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 530+ users with 400+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies.

Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-fr...).

[https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/](https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
piratebroadcast
Why are there so many devs seeking work? Scary.

~~~
almost
If you're a freelancer you're always "seeking work", even when you have a good
amount of work currently it never hurts to have more :)

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is splitting time between
Brooklyn and Berlin, and I am currently in Berlin. I am American, and know
just a little bit of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, and Redis. I've also worked a bunch with Elastic Search. I can also use
Node.js or PHP for the right project, but lately I've been doubling down on
being a backend mono-glot.

Frontend stack: my preference is Angular.js, and I've also worked Backbone and
Meteor. I am very well-versed in current best practices, can build responsive
mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5. I have a great
deal of graphic design experience and can help there as well.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
mamcx
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Colombia | Part-time US 40

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/employer/20796](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/employer/20796)
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mario-alejandro-montoya-
cort%C3%...](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mario-alejandro-montoya-
cort%C3%A9s/6b/212/680)
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~014afa40823bde9c3b](https://www.odesk.com/users/~014afa40823bde9c3b)

17+ years of experience creating software in use for more than +2000 users in
my country and around the world. Made software for government, business and
consumers. Experience: \- Python /Django (like !) - Delphi - .NET -
Objective-C - iOS development (like !) - RemObjects - Sql Server - Postgres
(like !) - HTML5 / JS / Bootstrap/ Zurb Foundation

Better at backend but work with front-end with no problem. Check my website
for my apps [http://www.elmalabarista.com](http://www.elmalabarista.com).

I work with scrum/mercurial for my own apps. Have contributed small fixes to
Django (update the Sql Server support, later forked as a independent project
by other people).

Moderator in a latin-america forum for developers (www.clubdelphi.com).

Have provide training in advanced use of databases for several companies in
the SENA (main government institution for work and advance in tech & startups
in Colombia).

Not hate Database/CRUD work! A lot of experience in integration of different
tech stacks and upgrading tech on several past developments.

------
hiddentao
SEEKING WORK: Remote - $100/hr

ram@hiddentao.com |
[https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao) |
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao)

I am a full-stack web developer with 8+ years experience backed by a Computer
Science degree.

Primary specialities:

    
    
      * Javascript - Node.js, Backbone, Ember, Angular
      * Page speed optimisation and mobile rendering
      * Continuous integration (I love setting up a build :)
    

Examples:

    
    
      * https://showca.se
      * http://www.syfy.co.uk
      * http://squeljs.org
    

In the past I've also developed extensively in PHP, Python and and Java and
can work with them as and when needed. Going back even further I developed in
C++ for the Symbian OS. I am able to quickly ramp up on new technologies and
hit the ground running. I have worked with numerous clients in various
industry sectors, ranging from a two-person climate change start-up all the
way to a global media corporation. I can work with your team, lead your team
or go solo depending on project requirements.

Originally from the UK, I am currently travelling around.

------
munimkazia
Freelancer - SEEKING WORK - Mumbai, India - Remote

I have just completed my ongoing projects and I am back here for more. I have
been doing freelance work from reddit and HN successfully for the past year or
so.

I am a software engineer working in one of the country's largest e-commerce
websites.

I love learning and working on new technologies and platforms, but currently,
my main experience is in Node.js and PHP. I also have some experience in
working with Ruby and Sinatra. I work on linux, and I have deployed and
managed web, database and application servers on CentOS and Ubuntu. I am
familiar with bash scripting. I am also familiar with some basic Python and
Go, but I have never really got a chance to work on it.

One of my previous jobs involved working with a large WordPress application,
so I am quite adept with WordPress too. Most of my freelance work from reddit
has been on the wordpress front: Customizing and working on various plugins. I
have worked with various data stores too: Mysql, mongodb, redis are the
primary ones.

On the front end side, I have worked on big JavaScript projects working with
various html5 APIs. I dig semantic clean HTML markup and know my way around
CSS.

I have worked on AWS on an earlier job, though my current organization has its
own servers in a data center. I like working on big problems, "architecting"
solutions which scale out and working on them, and tackling and
troubleshooting live issues. I usually try to work on git whenever possible.

I am looking for medium to long term projects, and I love working remotely.
Let me know if you have anything interesting and we can chat. Email me at
mail@munimkazia.com.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK -- remote (or L.A./Orange County)

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? My
experience will help you define your business needs, and come up with the
right solution to fit your requirements.

Full-Stack Developer. Front end development in Responsive HTML5, CSS3 and
JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery mobile, JSON), and RESTful APIs built with PHP or
Node.js on the server. Emphasis on a strong design to build projects that are
simple and attractive.

Specializing in iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work
beautifully on different screen sizes and devices.

20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years freelance

app website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[http://github.com/jimbergman](http://github.com/jimbergman)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

more examples of work [http://jimbergman.net](http://jimbergman.net)

Lets discuss your project - contact: jim at jimbergman.net or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
HorizonXP
SEEKING FREELANCER - Toronto, ON - Remote possible

Looking for a designer, with an immediate need for web UI/UX work.

We're working on an exciting project with tremendous potential in an unsexy,
but niche space. We have paying customers in the pipeline, and now we need to
deliver.

We need a designer to help with the overall look and feel of a web-based
dashboard. The goal is to take lots of technical data, information, analytics,
and controls and whittle them down into a well-presented dashboard.

There is potential for continuing work on this project, and others, branching
into mobile app development as well.

I'm being intentionally vague, as I don't want to give out too many details
publicly. Suffice it to say, it's exciting enough that I left a very well-
known startup in the Bay Area to move to Toronto for this.

I'm looking for an A-level designer here that we could work with for the
foreseeable future, so my standards are pretty high. Send me links to your
past projects, portfolio, and Dribbble to xpatel [at] pulsecode [dot] ca.

P.S. Our current website is a poor signal for the kind of quality we're
looking for, so don't hold that against us. It also will not help you figure
out what the project is.

~~~
antonsten
Hi,

My name is Anton Sten and I'm a UI/UX designer with 15 years of experience.
I'm no stranger to work in unsexy spaces (have experience from working with
pension plans to anti depressives).

I have a portfolio at www.lepetitgarcon.com but would really like to discuss
this opportunity with you in order to better understand how I can be of
service.

Looking forward to hearing back from you - feel free to email me
(anton@lepetitgarcon.com) and we can setup a Skype call. I'm based in Sweden
but do a lot of work for US-based companies.

Thanks Anton

------
rwhitman
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

I'm a web dev / design consultant with an increasingly demanding workload and
I'm looking to bring in some help. I'm based out of NYC / LA (yes both,
kinda). I need folks in 2 areas -

1) Frontend / full stack web dev (HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP). I need someone
with very solid frontend web dev skills... and are comfortable and happy
working with Wordpress. Some of my client projects are big demanding
challenges, some of them are just CMS sites. You should be cool with either.

2) Systems work and IT referrals. I'm increasingly encountering clients that
require complicated environments - multiple nodes, load balancers etc and I'm
relatively useless in this area. Skills in AWS, CDNs like Akamai etc. Might be
just referrals, might hire you onto the occasional project depending on the
budget / scope.

If you're interested, email me at zenjiweb+hnresponse@gmail.com

Also - I've posted in this thread on HN before for a client and we got a _lot_
of responses last time. Please please _please_ include skills, links to your
work, profiles on Github or Linkedin or a resume and some background info
about you. Thanks!

~~~
stevelack
I'd love to discuss your front end needs with you. I am strong in
HTML/CSS/JS/PHP development and have been doing a lot of Wordpress sites at
various levels of complication. You can learn more about me at
[http://genlack.com](http://genlack.com) and connect with me on LinkedIn at
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevelack](http://linkedin.com/in/stevelack) .

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Also designed the VideoLAN website and the interface for VLC Media Player for
Windows 8:

[http://www.videolan.org](http://www.videolan.org)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-
the-n...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-the-new-
windows-8-user-experience-metro/posts/372063)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.

Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: [http://ashraful.me/work](http://ashraful.me/work)

Pricing: $55/hour

Email: ashrafulsf@gmail.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Chicago

Designer/developer. Proficient in front-end development, Meteor development,
and WordPress development.

Best suited helping startups get a nice marketing site/materials together for
their product (website, blog, email templates). I've worked with companies big
and small designing, developing, and deploying WordPress sites that focus on
promoting products or services.

I offer a total package for WordPress starting at $7k: landing page, two
custom page templates, blog, UI kit, assets/backups to Amazon S3, and
deployment workflow (this is huge for startups).

Some examples:

[http://summit.co](http://summit.co)

[https://properapp.com](https://properapp.com) <\-- My own product.

[http://2013freelancetools.com](http://2013freelancetools.com) (not WordPress,
but shows off my latest design style)

[http://menlocoaching.com](http://menlocoaching.com)

[http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

Laid back guy, but serious about quality. Make sure you come with a real
intention to get work done :)

Interested? Get in touch: ryan@wellroundedgent.com.

------
Jasber
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I build beautiful iOS and Mac apps (among other things). Here's my latest:
[http://www.heyfocus.com/](http://www.heyfocus.com/)

I open sourced it at
[https://github.com/bradjasper/focus](https://github.com/bradjasper/focus)

I wrote a case study on it at
[http://bradjasper.com/focus.html](http://bradjasper.com/focus.html)

Another recent open-source project I made was a way to find patterns from
SubtlePatterns that did really well here on HN: [http://bradjasper.com/subtle-
patterns-bookmarklet/](http://bradjasper.com/subtle-patterns-bookmarklet/)

Here are some common questions I get about consulting:
[http://bradjasper.com/hire.html](http://bradjasper.com/hire.html)

I really love working with smart & creative people—if you care a lot about
building good products, services and experiences, I'd love to talk to you.

GitHub: [https://github.com/bradjasper/](https://github.com/bradjasper/)

Email: contact@bradjasper.com

------
delinka
SEEKING WORK - Atlanta area (Georgia, US) Prefer remote

Languages/Tech: C, C#/.NET, SQL, Java, JavaScript, Node.js, HTML, CSS,
Objective-C (OS X & iOS)

Other Skills: Database design & admin, server admin

About: I am an adaptive problem solver. I learn new technologies and
techniques quickly. I am a “full stack” developer and administrator. Security
is not an afterthought. I believe in “make it work, make it right, make it
fast.”

------
bennyg
SEEKING WORK - Remote - iOS

I am an iOS software engineer with experience shipping apps (8 personal, and a
bunch more for various enterprise clients the past couple years) and writing
scalable, maintainable code. I'm atypical in the sense that I also have an art
degree and can design the UI/UX of an app and then go ahead and program it
too. I like working fast and want to take on short to medium-term projects
that won't have varying levels of bureaucracy and maddening back-and-forth. If
this sounds like the kind of project you need accomplished for iPhone or iPad,
read further.

\----------

Quick Portfolio:

Onions for iOS - www.onions.io

News/YC - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id592893508?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-yc/id592893508?mt=8)

Red Cup - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-
cup/id477350446?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-
cup/id477350446?mt=8)

\----------

You can find me on GitHub as well:

[https://github.com/bennyguitar](https://github.com/bennyguitar)

\----------

If you want to talk further, email me:

brgordon [at] ua . edu

------
tjbiddle
SEEKING WORK - remote, (Traveling abroad)

Currently lead DevOps at my full time employment (Inflection). My experience
is in helping to find bottlenecks from development to deployment and to create
a more efficient workflow. I work daily to manage a multitude of servers, all
Puppet modules, packaging and deployment. I am the go-to guy when something
breaks and no one else has a clue where to start looking.

I'm also available for development work.

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Linux, Puppet, Git, AWS (EC2, Route53, S3,
etc.)

I'm extremely comfortable picking up new technologies and languages - the
above listed are what I work with daily; however I can work with with whatever
toolset is required.

Feel free to reach me at: biddle [dot] thomas [at] google's email service
[dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/thomasbiddle/](https://github.com/thomasbiddle/)

Personal site: [http://thomasbiddle.com/](http://thomasbiddle.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasbiddle](http://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasbiddle)

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 5+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local

Software Developer specializing in Web and Data Engineering, freelancing while
I build my startup. I spent three years as a Data Analyst, then quit and
taught myself to code. I've only been freelancing for six months, so I'm
willing to work at a discount while I build up my portfolio. I'm also open to
bartering.

Skills: Ruby/Rails, TDD, SQL, Redis, ElasticSearch, Python, R, Machine
Learning, Project Management, Git, Linux/Unix, AWS, Heroku

Production experience: Everything associated with large Rails projects, web
crawling, data pipelines, APIs, data analysis, product management

Side projects: I've built some apps in Node (Express, Meteor), and I compete
in Kaggle Data Science competitions when I have time
([http://www.kaggle.com/users/30845/dpmehta02](http://www.kaggle.com/users/30845/dpmehta02)).
I am particularly interested in NLP.

dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com
[https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Remote

 _Django /Python developer_

    
    
        (Major) Skills: Python, Django, ML/NLP/Analytics, Hadoop, Cassandra, Postgres/MySQL, EC2, S3, Bootstrap, jQuery
    
    
        I specialize in, Backend/Python development — POCs, rapid prototypes, load/performance testing etc.
    
        Server side/DB performance optimizations & design to scale.
    
    
        Big Data consulting — Hadoop Ecosystem + Cassandra. Have evaluated Mongo, Couchbase, Riak, DynamoDB, EMR and redshift as well for client requirements. 
    
    
        NLP/ML/Data Science Consulting — Sentiment Analysis, NER, Classification,Clustering,Statistical modelling
    

Find out more at

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

Portfolio: [http://mohitranka.com/work/](http://mohitranka.com/work/)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
donaldguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC

Donald Guy

Graduated MIT in CS 2012

\-- Tech:

Mostly been working for last few years as full-stack web developer:
HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Ruby, Rails. (less preferably) Java, PHP

Interested in DevOps and sys-admin stuff as well. Some experience with Chef.

older experience in app, systems, embedded, and OS-level work: C++, C, x86
Assembly, 8051 Assembly, Perl, Python, bash, Scheme

Would love excuses to need to learn Go, Scala, maybe Clojure; or play with
Docker. Prepared to learn AngularJS, Meteor, EmberJS, probably other
frameworks as needed.

\-- Personal:

Interested in music, fitness, social-good, social networking, education,
(foreign) languages, and working with local small businesses. Have decent
knowledge of craft beer.

Not particularly interested in anything finance-specific, nor probably
marketing/advertising-specific.

Would consider full-time positions if sufficiently interesting.

\-- Contact

E: donald.guy@mit.edu

[https://github.com/donaldguy](https://github.com/donaldguy)

[https://www.elance.com/s/donaldbguy/](https://www.elance.com/s/donaldbguy/)

------
transmit101
SEEKING FREELANCER - local

Android engineer - London - Mixlr [http://dev.mixlr.com](http://dev.mixlr.com)

-

Mixlr is a fast-growing platform for social live audio with millions of users
across the world.

We would like an experienced engineer help our small, passionate team bring
the Mixlr experience to the Android world.

The app will include live audio streaming, chat, discovery and all the key
features that mobile users already enjoy in our successful iOS app.

You will have experience of building at least one non-trivial native Android
app. The following attributes would also be advantageous:

* dedication to designing and building fantastic user interfaces

* knowledge of live streaming protocols, especially on mobile

* passion for music apps and/or audio programming

* experience working with JSON and RESTful APIs

* broad knowledge of different Android devices

* experience with test-driven development

* proficiency of at least one other language apart from Java, especially: C, C++, Ruby or JavaScript

For more information please see our dev portal:
[http://dev.mixlr.com](http://dev.mixlr.com)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area / Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

    
    
      * Product management - strategy, best practices, team building, implementation.
    
      * Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process, interaction design, ui design, iconography.
    
      * Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.
    
    

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
ryanjanvier
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Based in Canada

Experienced (13 years) Front end developer available for short and long term
remote contracts. I enjoy building amazing websites and user interfaces, with
an emphasis on usability and experience. I have experience working with remote
teams, managing outsourced contractors, startups (I am the co-founder of a
bootstrapped startup).

I have experience working with the following technologies:

\- HTML/CSS

\- Javascript

\- Ruby on Rails

\- PHP/mySQL

and have also dabbled in Objective-c, Python, and Ruby.

I work well with:

\- Remote teams

\- Outsourced contractors

\- Startups and agencies

\- Awesome people

I am not afraid of:

\- Learning new technologies

\- Working remotely

\- Hacking. If I don't know it, I'll figure it out.

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier)

Dribbble:
[http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier](http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier)

Twitter:
[http://www.twitter.com/ryanjanvier](http://www.twitter.com/ryanjanvier)

Email: liquidtrends@gmail.com

Portfolio: [http://thinktipi.com](http://thinktipi.com)

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site (Europe/US)

Backend and frontend development, mobile APIs, devops.

I usually do Python, Django, mobile backends, PostgreSQL/*DB, JS, Angular,
Scala, Go, system architecture, database design, automation, devops (Ansible,
Salt) and whatever it takes to get the job done.

I'm capable of executing all stages of projects, starting from a customer idea
and ending with a ready, deployed product. I have a broad technical and
domain-specific knowledge (medical, financial, automotive, location-based
services, machine-learning, analytics, wavelets) and several years of
experience working for startups, business customers and open-source.

I deliver several projects a year. Here's some of my work:

[http://en.ig.ma/projects](http://en.ig.ma/projects)

[http://github.com/nigma](http://github.com/nigma)

Drop me an email at en@ig.ma

PS. I'm open to cooperation with other freelancers (design, mobile, web,
etc.).

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap \- Continuous Integration for your
infrastructure \- Infrastructure design and implementation \- Server
maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost) \- Quickly get up and
running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly early this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

------
timrogers
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in London, UK

I'm a Ruby developer based in London, looking for contract work to go
alongside my part-time work at a successful YC startup and my undergraduate
studies.

I love working in Rails, and have particularly outstanding experience building
Twilio applications, from whole-company phone systems to small SMS services. I
spoke about a cloud-based phone system I built at Twilio's European conference
in 2013.

Apart from that, I have plenty of general Ruby experience, working with
clients from charities to web hosting companies. I'm not afraid to work in
Javascript, HTML5 and CSS3, and am happy to negotiate on price to find an
arrangement that works for you.

[https://github.com/timrogers](https://github.com/timrogers)
[http://timrogers.co.uk/portfolio](http://timrogers.co.uk/portfolio)

Think I can help? Drop me a line at me@timrogers.co.uk.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Connecticut

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, Heta
([http://heta.co](http://heta.co)). Primarily develop, design, and customize
WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm
also building an app and run my own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agnecies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins).

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS/SASS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to stay in touch. Self-taught
and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

------
rmundo
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE | TAIPEI

Hi, iOS developer for 3+ years here, before that I was writing satellite
software and firmware in C/C++ for Taiwan's space agency.

I have a couple of personal apps in the app store; the most recent one
scratches a personal itch: it uses facial recognition to help you tie a tie in
the easiest way possible. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/face-
tie/id570542131](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/face-tie/id570542131)

I was iOS team lead for one of the major navigation apps in Taiwan, and have
since created medium sized apps (over two dozen viewcontrollers) for multiple
clients. I also have experience with Python, HTML/CSS, javascript, git/svn. I
love working with people who are dedicated to designing the best user
experience possible.

You can find me at ray.tsaihong at gmail if interested in discussing work
opportunities. Thanks!

------
nnnnnn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in LA)

Where I've worked/studied: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd
College, Claremont McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, full stack dev, design (I have a
partner who designs), code auditing, TDD, long term or short term projects

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB
Foundation, Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am on the look out for
interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy and
experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me( at )nealke( . )mp

------
andreasilenzi
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC/NJ/Remote - Free Music Archive freemusicarchive.org

WE ARE:

The Free Music Archive is an interactive library of high-quality, legal MP3
downloads directed by WFMU, the most renowned freeform radio station in
America. We're one of the largest repositories of Creative Commons music on
the web, and our curated approach means it's not just free music, it's good
music. We're based out of WFMU's magic factory in Jersey City, NJ.

YOU ARE:

A skilled backend engineer, with solid background in modern languages and
techniques. We're looking ideally some overlap with our stack which happens to
be PHP/SQL, and for someone who doesn't mind working with legacy code. You'll
have the chance to make valued, long-term strategic contributions to the
project.

For more info, send a note to andrea -at- freemusicarchive.org

------
jonnathanson
SEEKING WORK -- Remote, Bay Area, or SoCal

I'm a writer. I'm a pretty good one, too. (Feel free to look at my HN history
and vehemently disagree, however.) I've been published in Slate, Priceonomics,
Harvard Business Review, and other blogs and mags. I've been on NPR a few
times, which was pretty darned fun.

By day I'm a marketer and growth optimizer. But recently I've signed a book
deal, and I would love to take more time to focus on it. So I'm looking for
remote and freelance opportunities. The sort of work that's interesting and
pays the bills, or if you're feeling unusually generous, the sort that keeps
me in Teslas and Tom Ford.

I do: content, web and app copy, analysis, market research, customer lifecycle
communications, voice, PR strategy, etc.

You need: copy that converts.

Please email me if interested: jonfnathanson @ gmail.com

------
hmd
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

I am a full stack web developer with 4 years of experience, My technical
skills:

Programming:

• Languages: C# , JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Python, Google Go, C++

• Tools: Visual Studio IDE (2008, 2010, 2012, 2013), Eclipse IDE, Code Vision
IDE,IIS, Apache http server

• Frameworks & Libraries: .net Framework (3.5, 4, 4.5), Asp.net MVC Framework,
Nhibernate ,Entity Framework ,Ninject, AngularJs, jQuery ,Underscorejs,
twitter Bootstrap, D3js, RequireJs ,HighCharts,

• Concept: SOLID design principle, MVC design pattern, single page web
application, Service Oriented Architecture, Restful Architecture

Data manipulation & Analysis:

• Languages: TSQL, PL/SQL, MDX

• Tools: SQL Server (SSAS,SSIS,BIDS, SQL server Profiler), Oracle Database, PL
SQL Developer, Power designer, MongoDB , MySQL

• Concepts: OLAP & Data warehousing, Business Intelligence

Also I’m willing to work with other technologies and frameworks as well
(Node.js, AWS, Java …)

Email me at hmd.ai.h At gmail.com

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

I love Django/Python development, although I also have experience with PHP,
Perl, and a variety of other languages. I can write HTML, CSS, and JavaScript
by hand, configure and secure your Linux server, and optimize Apache or nginx
to help your website scale. I write technical specifications, use comments in
my code, and am adept at Git.

Members of this community have been some of my favorite clients. I have
created MVPs, debugged troubling technical issues, and provided advice. I love
hearing about other people's projects and helping to make the Internet better.

Portfolio:
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/)

Contact: [https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK - Mannheim, Germany - Remote or onsite

I'm an experienced software developer with a strong full-stack web background.
I don't just build your app/site, I'll also help you put the concept together
if need be, and I'm good at filling the blanks with underspecified projects.

Server-side (PHP, Ruby on Rails, Node.js), client-side (HTML5/CSS/JS), also
C/C++, ObjectiveC (iOS and OS X development), Java, Ruby, Delphi and many
other languages and technologies.

I offer scalability consulting for high-throughput web apps and can make MVPs
very quickly.

My background is in working with advertising agencies and scientific
companies, and I have a biosciences education as well.

udo.schroeter@gmail.com

[http://udos.name/](http://udos.name/)

By the way, I would _love_ to do a project with or for a fellow HNer one
day...

~~~
livestyle
Looks like your site is down.

Did you have MVP packages before?

------
cgag
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Bay Area

    
    
        http://curtis.io
        https://github.com/cgag
        cgag@riseup.net
    

I do full stack web dev, with either Clojure or Ruby/Rails. I did Rails work
full time for about the last year, and have been working in Clojure for my
side projects for the last few years. I like writing clean, testable,
composable, pure functions where possible in whatever language I happen to be
working in. I can build a basic responsive UI with bootstrap, but I'm not much
of a designer, and I'm decent at Javascript (and Clojurescript), but prefer
backend work.

Buzzword bingo:

    
    
        Ruby, Rails, TDD
        Clojure, Clojurescript, Ring, Compojure, Datomic
        HTML/CSS/Javascript/CoffeeScript
        Postgres, SQL
        AWS, Heroku

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack web developer.

Skills:

    
    
       HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript, Bootstrap/Foundation
       Ruby, Sinatra, Rails, VPS/S3/Ubuntu
       Inbound Marketing/SEO
    

Recent projects/experiments:

    
    
       http://railyo.com (400+ users)
       http://assembleyourpc.net (10k+ monthly users)
       http://scrabblewordfinder.org/
       http://html5portfoliotemplate.com
    

Checkout my blog ([http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com),
[http://rameshjha.com](http://rameshjha.com)) and github profile
[https://github.com/rkjha](https://github.com/rkjha)

You can contact me here: ramesh at rameshjha.com.

------
akg_67
SEEKING WORK - SEATTLE WA | REMOTE

Work focus: DevOps. System Integration. Infrastructure solution design,
evaluation, implementation, deployment, and administration. Performance
troubleshooting and management.

Infrastructure focus: Data Storage (SAN, NAS, Object), Public and Private
Cloud, Virtual Servers, Backup/Recovery/Archive

10+ years experience with system integration and professional services for
data storage networking and associated infrastructure.

Experience: All major storage array, storage network, and storage software
vendors, OpenStack, Python, VMware, PHP, LAMP, MySQL, R, Tableau, jQuery,
Bootstrap

Familiarity: Big Data, Hadoop, MapReduce, Data Analytics, Backend Web
Infrastructure, Web Development

Currently managing a data analytics web service. Involved with a crowd-lending
startup as technical co-founder.

Email: sproutat+hn [AT] gmail

------
chatmasta
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

My partner and I are working on an interesting VPN company. I am a Yale
senior, CS major. My partner is ten years out of Wharton. We are applying to
YC for summer batch.

Please email me if you are talented in any of the following areas:

\- Python, especially Flask

\- Backbone, angular, or ember

\- Apiary

\- API design

We are following an API centric development process. Over the next couple
weeks, this will involve us completing the following tasks:

\- Write an API blueprint in form of www.apiary.io

\- Use apiary.io to provide API mock server

\- Frontend and backend developers work in parallel

\- Backend developer responsible for implementing API according to blueprint

\- Frontend developer responsible for client side of website

\- Client side of website interacts with API, can test with apiary mock server

We want to get started as soon as possible. Please reach out. As I am a CS
major and engineer, I will make this a very smooth process for all involved.

Thanks.

EMAIL: miles@5280holdings.com

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

We're a small team that builds websites and apps for startups and growing
companies.

 _Our past clients include Buddymedia, Crazyegg, Chitika, RE /MAX, Moovweb and
more._

\------------------------------------------------------

User experience

\------------------------------------------------------

• Usability audits & testing

• Sitemaps & Information architecture

• Sketches & wireframing

• Onboarding users & conversion optimization

• Product strategy

• Content strategy

\------------------------------------------------------

Web & UI Design

\------------------------------------------------------

• Landing pages

• Marketing websites

• Applications (admin, backend, interfaces, etc.)

• Redesigns (taking a product and redesigning it from the ground up)

\------------------------------------------------------

Front-end development

\------------------------------------------------------

• HTML

• CSS

• Javascript

• Responsive (for tablets and mobile devices)

\------------------------------------------------------

Email marco@masswerks.com and I'll reply within minutes

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote/On site

I've worked for 3 startups so far doing web development. I'm also a Community
TA for the Startup Engineering class and for the Machine Learning class at
Coursera (Stanford).

Python/Django/Tornado/GAE Framework:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist)
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos)
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/tornadotodos](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/tornadotodos)

node.js, express.js, ejs, Sequelize, Bookshelf:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/bitstarter](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/bitstarter)

Frontend, jQuery, D3.js, Backbone.js, AngularJS, Bootstrap:

[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist/wiki](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist/wiki)

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-
wi...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-with-d3js/)

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-
visualisin...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-visualising-
market-data/)

IAAS/PASS: Linode, Heroku, Google App Engine, AWS

Databases: Postgresql, MongoDB, Redis, mysql

Tools: vim, git, Chrome Dev tools, virtualenv, foreman, vagrant, screen,
emacs, dotfiles

Machine Learning/Data Science: Octave, R, numpy, sci-kit-learn, pandas.
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/ML](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/ML)

Visualization: D3.js, matplotlib

Github: [https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
lukestevens
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (Anywhere)

I'm a designer looking for a Django or Rails developer to build v1.0 of an
Analytics-based web app I've designed, documented, and built HTML templates
for that are ready to go.

Budget for the whole project is _low_ five figures, i.e. small, so I'm open to
anyone, anywhere, with good availability over the next few months.

There's a smaller, more challenging component of the app that I'd also like
help with, _especially_ if you have experience with the Google Analytics API.
If this is you, I would LOVE to talk to you :)

I have plenty of info explaining the app, so if you're interested just ask and
I'll elaborate further :) Drop me (Luke) a line at ldstevens@gmail.com.
Thanks!

~~~
lukestevens
Thanks for the response guys - I've found someone to take this on :)

------
philipmorg
SEEKING WORK- Remote or Bay Area

Every website and marketing push involves content. But is your content
effectively supporting your business goals? Is it performing as well as you
want it to?

Chances are, if you hired a writer, or if you did it yourself, your content
could do more to achieve your business goals. The missing ingredient is
usually a careful combination of information/UX design, content, and ongoing
testing.

I CAN HELP

If your content is not performing as well as you'd like, or you need new
content for your marketing efforts, let me know and I'll gladly take some time
to chat with you about potential solutions. If I'm the right fit for your
needs, I'll share work samples and work up a proposal.

CONTACT philip@philipmorganconsulting.com

------
phildionne
SEEKING WORK - Quebec, Canada - Remote

Philippe Dionne - Experienced Ruby and Ruby On Rails developer

\- [http://github.com/phildionne](http://github.com/phildionne)

\-
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/phildionne](http://www.linkedin.com/in/phildionne)

About me:

\- Experience building a multitenant application, maintaining and improving a
medium-sized legacy codebase and building a modern and bleeding edge Rails 4.1
application

\- Strive for maintainability, scalability and performance

\- Adopt Ruby's community best practices

\- Actively contribute to opensource

Tools of choice:

\- Git workflow

\- PostgreSQL, MySQL

\- HTML5 & CSS3

\- Bootstrap 2.0, 3.0

\- Ruby On Rails, Sinatra, Padrino

\- Deploying using Heroku and Capistrano

\- TDD using RSpec and Capybara

\- Continuous integration using Travis CI and CircleCI

\- Experience with Spree Rails' based e-commerce solution

\- Consume web APIs, such as Github, Twitter, Last.fm and Soundcloud

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm an expert at creating APIs and building client applications (browser-based
and mobile apps) powered by APIs.

API Development - I've designed, built, and scaled APIs for many different
application profiles, from large complex data models, event subscription
architecture, high transaction volume (25K requests/second), to simple REST
APIs. I have a lot of experience analyzing data models and use cases to
determine API structure, architecture, and recommended implementation. I know
the ins and outs of REST vs RPC, JSON vs XML, and hypermedia vs traditional.
I've implemented APIs using Rails, Node.js, and Java platforms. Bottom line -
if you need an API developed, I can take you through the process from start to
finish.

Single-Page JS App Development - I've led development on multiple single-page
JavaScript apps in both desktop and mobile environments. I have significant
JavaScript experience and have built full applications from scratch using
Backbone.js, Ember.js, and AngularJS. Recently I worked with Balanced Payments
to build a web interface for their payments platform using Ember.js. The whole
project is open source - check it out! [https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-dashboard)

Mobile App Development - I've deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. I'm experienced in both native (iOS,
Android) and mobile cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile)
development.

Traditional Web Development - While I've spent most of my time lately working
on APIs and API-driven apps, I also have ten years of experience doing
traditional server-side web development. If you need a Rails or Java
generalist to build a product, augment your team or maintain existing code,
get in touch!

nick@rasslingcats.com

[http://www.rasslingcats.com](http://www.rasslingcats.com)

[http://www.kleinsch.com](http://www.kleinsch.com)

------
flippyhead
SEEKING FREELANCERS : Pathable ([http://pathable.com](http://pathable.com)) -
Seattle or REMOTE Pathable is hiring expert javascript engineers and UI
designers. We're innovating how single-page applications are built and we need
your help. Our industry leading social networking application is focused on
conferences and events. It's 75% JavaScript and 25% Ruby. We support several
open source projects including Backbone and QuiltJS. We've embraced remote
working to a degree you won't find anywhere else. Learn more:
[http://www.pathable.com/](http://www.pathable.com/)

~~~
namanyayg
Let's talk! mail [at] namanyayg [dot] com.

------
candiru
SEEKING WORK - Based in Budapest, Hungary - Remote only

Back-end Java and Android developer.

Over 9 years of experience in Java. I specialize in the following stack:
Wicket, Spring Core, JPA/Hibernate with MySQL, and Jetty; but I'm happy to
work with anything else. I think I can help you the best if what you need is
an internal or client-facing web app with a fairly complex UI, but this is by
no means a requirement. I can also help fixing a previous project for you.

Android developer as well for around 3 years.

I don't do design or front-end myself. I'm happy to work with other developers
of your choice, or I can recommend you the ones I've been working closely with
over the past few years.

Email on my profile.

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING FREELANCER - Devon, UK or remote

Seeking an experienced developer fluent in HTML/CSS and JS to work on an
upcoming project developing a mobile application. Responsive design and Ember
(or similar) knowledge is a must. .NET/C# experience is a bonus, as that is
what the backend system is running on.

This will initially be a three month project, however if it goes well there
will be further work. We are looking for someone to form an ongoing
relationship with, if you are local there will be the option of permanent
employment.

To apply please email js@blissfulsystems.com. Make sure to include links to
your work / profiles, GitHub, LinkedIn / resume and some background info.

------
karlshea
SEEKING WORK ---- Remote only

I'm a full-stack web developer from Milwaukee, WI looking for Drupal or
backend web service projects, or to be a development partner for a designer or
agency.

Current focus:

    
    
      * Drupal 7 (Usually using Zen with Zen Grids for frontend, 
                  Panels/Views/Features/etc for backend)
      * PHP MVC Frameworks (Kohana, CodeIgniter)
      * Backbone.js
      * Sencha Touch
      * Compass/Sass
    

Previously I've worked with a large range of technologies including five years
of .NET and almost a decade of Linux server administration.

Check out my work here: [http://weilstreet.com](http://weilstreet.com)

Contact: karl@weilstreet.com

------
gmcwhirter
SEEKING WORK - Toronto / Montreal / Travel is fine

Are you looking to take an existing application to the next level or build one
from scratch? Thinking about rolling out an API? Maybe you're concerned about
application security...

We should talk, I'm a full stack engineer with 8+ years experience building
secure, distributed applications using Ruby/Rails, Python/Django,
JS/Backbone/Meteor, HTML/CSS, MySQL, ... and I'd love to hear from you. It has
been my experience that these opportunities tend to be mutually beneficial!

Of late, I've been doing a fair bit of sysadmin work so we could also talk
about that if it is of interest.

Until then, gm@gregmcwhirter.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Coimbatore, India)

\---

I have over 6 years of experience designing logos and building websites for a
wide range of clients from across the globe. Thanks to this, I have built up a
solid foundation in branding fundamentals and front-end development which I'll
be putting to good use when working with you on your projects.

I'm also excited about web apps and the backend which has led me to become
quite familiar with the workings of Nginx, Node.js and MongoDB. I'm keenly
interested in gaining more experience in this area so please get in touch if
you're building on this stack.

My design portfolio is up at dffrnt.com and you can reach me on my email,
vijay at dffrnt.com

------
jaegerpicker
SEEKING WORK

Portland Maine, Remote work preferred

Full Stack Web Developer/iOS Developer

Python - Django, Flask, Tornado Groovy - Grails Ruby - Rails JS - node.js and
express on the backend, backbone - ember on the front end ASP.NET MVC - C#

MySql, Oracle, SQL Server, MongoDB, redis

I have the most experience with python but I've been working on web
applications for 15 years and I have deployed them in several different
stacks. I've contributed major parts of 4 iOS and built two completely end to
end myself. I'm looking for a part time contract that I can work in the
evenings and weekends (15-25 hours a week). Please feel free to shoot me any
questions at shawn -at- codeartgames -dot- com . Thanks!

------
facebiff
SEEKING WORK - Remote/On-site

Based in Boston, MA / Providence, RI.

I'm a software engineer with wide experience in dynamic programming languages.

\- Expert in Ruby, Python and JavaScript

\- Broad understanding of full-stack web development, operations and
deployment

\- Lots of experience with distributed systems, real-time apps, and software
integration projects

\- Wealth of experience putting together technical teams, capturing
requirements, and mentoring developers

\- Background in Computer Science and Applied Mathematics

Resume/portfolio:

[http://mikeleone.com](http://mikeleone.com)

[http://github.com/mleone](http://github.com/mleone)

Buzzwords: ruby, python, javascript, rails, django, node.js, linux, open
source, meteor.js, backbone.js

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote

Experienced technical writer and marketing writer. Online/Web help, print/PDF
documentation, press releases, Web site copy, FAQs, white papers.

[http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com](http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com)
for more details, or jonathanacohen@gmail.com / jonathanacohen @ Twitter,
[http://tinyurl.com/ly8g2sw](http://tinyurl.com/ly8g2sw) on LinkedIn.

Disclosure: I am looking for full-time local/remote work, but seeking contract
work in the meantime. Would rather work with you on larger/longer-term
products than one-off short pieces.

------
mmmilo
SEEKING WORK -- Toronto, Canada -- Remote

[https://github.com/mmmilo](https://github.com/mmmilo)

[http://www.pocoapps.com](http://www.pocoapps.com)

\-------------------------------------------

Michael Lo - iOS developer (mainly)

\-------------------------------------------

Objective-C (iOS)

PHP (Laravel, Drupal)

Front-end (AngularJS, JQuery, Bootstrap, Phonegap/Trigger.io)

Tools (Git, SVN, Grunt, Composer)

\-------------------------------------------

Experienced mobile developer. I can work on projects of all sizes, build APIs,
help develop architecture and conceptualize ideas. I've been involved from
beginning (requirements, analyst) to end (deployment). I love problem solving
and building elegant, clean and modern solutions.

Looking to get things done!

------
thirdtruck
SEEKING WORK - New York or Remote

Full-stack web developer who specializes in the front-end, loves vim and
TDD/BDD, and who wants to help make your fledging idea a digital reality.

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/thirdtruck](https://github.com/thirdtruck)
Personal project: [http://rubyai.org](http://rubyai.org)

Experienced foremost in:

JavaScript/CoffeeScript (Backbone.js, node.js) HTML/CSS/Sass (Bootstrap) Ruby

Also experienced in: Python Perl Java MySQL

You can reach me at freelance at thirdtruck.org.

\---

Are you a fellow freelancer here in New York? I'm new to the city and would
welcome the opportunity to meet a cohort in coding over coffee or tea.

------
badhairday
Seeking Part-Time or Contract Work

Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I'm a motivated student with a passion for front-end Android development and
full stack web development. I've worked on Android applications and devices
used by millions of people around the world, I've built websites for small
businesses in South Jersey, and I've hacked together projects to test run new
technologies.

    
    
      * Email: mike [AT] mhenry [DOT] io
      * Website: http://mhenry.io
      * GitHub: http://github.com/mhenry
      * LinkedIn: http://www.linkedin.com/in/mahenry
    

Don't hesitate to contact me. Thanks!

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING WORK - Remote, UK based

I'm an experienced full-stack software engineer. I primarily use Ruby on
Rails, but am equally comfortable with JavaScript (frontend & Node) and
Erlang.

Recently I've been focusing on building MVPs for startups. A recent client has
received funding from the UK government due to the work I did building their
platform.

I'm looking to continue working with startups to help them realise their
ideas. If this is you, get in touch!

\--

Portfolio: [http://lucaspiller.com/](http://lucaspiller.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/lucaspiller/](https://github.com/lucaspiller/)

Email: luca@stackednotion.com

------
Oculus
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/Kitchener or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Toronto/Kitchener.

Skills: AngularJS, Node.js, Express.js, Android, D3.js, jQuery, pure
Javascript, Photoshop, PostgreSQL, Nginx

Experience: I've written RESTful APIs, survey Widgets, web applications, and
Android apps. I also have experience with Arduino (maze solving car), 8085
Assembler, and C (both at a basic level). I'm always open to learning anything
that gets the job done.

Portfolio: [http://stolarsky.com](http://stolarsky.com)

Github: [https://github.com/EmilS](https://github.com/EmilS)

Email: emil.stolarsky@gmail.com

------
jamiesyke
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Manchester, UK

Visual & UI Designer specialising in working with startups, looking for some
great new clients from mid February.

I have experience working with startups, both before and after funding, UX,
leading design and front end teams alongside high level design skills in web &
mobile.

You can see some examples of my work on
[http://www.syke.co/](http://www.syke.co/) or
[http://dribbble.com/Jamiesyke](http://dribbble.com/Jamiesyke) and can get in
touch with me if you'd like to discuss your project more at
jamiesyke@gmail.com

------
neillyons
SEEKING WORK - Belfast, UK - Remote ok.

Full stack web developer specialising in Django and AngularJS. Looking for
opportunities to work with interesting companies doing web app development and
improving business processes (eg simplification of existing processes,
automation of repetitive tasks etc.)

I am also interested in any opportunity to use Go professionally.

In the past I've worked on high traffic sites, large enterprise sites with
multiple developers, and for startup companies.

Please email me if you would like to see my CV and maybe we can work together
in the future.

NO RECRUITERS PLEASE.

Neil Lyons mail@neillyons.io neillyons.io github.com/nwjlyons
twitter.com/nwjlyons

------
croissantio
SEEKING WORK

Croissant is a creative digital design and web application development shop.
Our forte lies in creating beautifully (clicheeeee) designed minimum viable
products, websites, landing pages and first iteration/version 1 applications.

We will work closely with you, and converse about your ideas and vision from
day one. You will be actively involved throughout the whole creation process.

We currently have openings in our schedule for new clients. Get in touch with
us and let's see if we're both a good fit for each other.

hello@croissant.io [http://www.croissant.io](http://www.croissant.io)

Hope to hear from you soon!

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a UI designer and a front-end developer. Here's some examples of my work…
[http://mitchbryson.com](http://mitchbryson.com)

Here's what I do best: \- Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq \-
Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows \- Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I
prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript \- Integration: I can integrate into any
app or framework.

I've been a designer/developer since 2002. For the last 3 years, I've been
focused on helping start-ups design and build their products.

Get in touch via my portfolio or mitchell@blendmode.co.uk. Thanks!

~~~
iaskwhy
I usually check portfolios just so I keep my own list of good designers, I'm
not really seeking to hire any for now but might do so in the future. I
checked your website and your works looks very interesting. I did however
found two issues.

\- I usually like to check sites which are part of the portfolio but I
couldn't find any link to the projects which you worked on. I'd say you should
consider adding it.

\- The type you have chosen doesn't look that good in Windows. If you can't
understand why I'm saying this you can reach me and I'll send you some
screenshots.

Keep up the good work!

------
samk9080
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, Il. or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago, Il.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on
Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS and AJAX

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience (Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech. startups). Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Availability: In approximately 2 weeks I'll be rapping up my current project.

Github: [https://github.com/ShanSM](https://github.com/ShanSM)

Email: samk9080/ _at_ /gmail (Mention HN please)

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK in computer vision, machine learning. Remote or local to
Bangalore, India.

8+ years experience, ex-cofounder of tech startup. Freelancing for more than a
year.

Topics I've worked on: image binary segmentation, human body pose estimation,
face tracking using AAM and warping, color blending, projective geometry,
augmented reality, face authentication, change detection, OCR pre-processing,
object detection, tracking and recognition, general classifications, etc.

Feel free to connect with me at: linkedin: www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah
email: hemang.j.shah at 'google's popular email service'

\- Hemang Shah

------
lmbloomfield
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Based in Australia.

I focus on generating more revenue for your business, so that you get a big
return on your investment.

______DIGITAL DESIGN

Digital design is my passion and I specialise in Branding Identities and
Website Design. I create timeless pieces that drive traffic, increase brand
recognition and word-of-mouth referrals for my clients.

______WEB DEVELOPMENT

I develop mobile-friendly websites that allow users to purchase anywhere, at
any time. I design with the intention to specifically elicit a response (eg.
purchasing my client's products) from viewers.

______CONTACT

Luchia Bloomfield - hello@luchia.com.au Portfolio - www.luchia.com.au Skype -
lucybloomfield92

------
buf
SEEKING FREELANCER - London/SF/Remote - Eat In My Seat eatinmyseat.com

WE ARE:

We are early employees of Eventbrite and Uber who have broken off to start Eat
In My Seat. EIMS creates a direct communication channel between venues and
consumers.

The premise is simple: Imagine you're at a basketball game and it's half time.
You really want a beer and a burger, but _everyone_ is queuing up at the
concession. Wouldn't it be better to pull out your iPhone, order from the
comfort of your seat, and have the food delivered to you?

YOU ARE:

A Rails or iOS engineer with an eye for usability. Please email buford at
eatinmyseat dot com

------
Androsynth
SEEKING WORK - remote

I have spent the past 5 years as a web developer working with PHP and
javascript. The past 3 years I have worked at the senior/principal level. I
have experience working remotely.

I have learned a number of languages in my free time, but I wish to branch out
professionally and I am willing to learn whatever language and framework you
use to build your products.

I am flexible in my work arrangements (eg time availability, contract vs
employee, full time vs part time, etc). I am more interested in the
engineering challenges.

email me if you would like to see my resume and chat jcclinton24@gmail.com

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto

Seeking short term contracts to supplement existing employment.

I am a human/machine interface designer && developer. My work consists of
"from scratch" UX and interface design, from the napkin to nginx. I have
considerable experience with Ruby and Javascript, years of experience with
Rails, and extensive knowledge of client-side MVC.

I've made contributions to Ember.js, and have written multiple 10k+ LOC apps -
starting with 0.9 up to the latest 1.0 (one was recently featured on Venture
Beat: [http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-
direct-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-direct-
payments-so-anyone-can-sell-tickets-to-anything/)). I am acutely aware of the
challenges/strategies associated with migrating server side architecture into
the browser, leaning down views, and fattening up controllers.

I am the author of an open source project called Quant
([https://github.com/jdjkelly/quant](https://github.com/jdjkelly/quant)) - a
Rails API + Angular.js app to track "quantified self" data from every
manufacturer willing to give it up. My work here was featured on The Verge
alongside a similar project by the founder of Foursquare
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-
dat...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-data-
platforms-launch-giving-users-control))

Recently, I also contributed to the development of an iOS app, which is now in
the app store: [https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ticket-manager-by-
uniiverse/...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ticket-manager-by-
uniiverse/id654814249?mt=8). I was responsible for integrating a credit card
device reader with an existing checkout API, testing, and delivering a final
build to the app store.

Skills: Ruby, Rails, Mongo, Postgres, Sinatra, Node.js, Objective-C,
Javascript, Coffeescript, Sass, Ember.js, Backbone.js, Angular.js, jQuery,
HTML5, CSS3

Other tools in the box: Git, Zsh, pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

Contact is in my profile.

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK: Remote preferred. Based in Malaysia.

Backend software engineer, specializing in Python/Django development. If you
have the design, I can turn it into a working website. Looking for part-time
gigs (10 hours/week, I currently hold a full-time job). Willing to offer
discount to build my portfolio.

Contact details in my profile.

\---------------------------------------------

Server-side: Python - Django.

Database: Postgresql

OS: Ubuntu, OSX

Infrastructure: AWS, Linode, Vagrant, Git.

Devops: Ansible

Others: I have experience building reporting systems, web crawlers and APIs.

Front-end: Basic HTML/CSS/Javascript/jQuery - I don't do much design work.

------
trwired
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Warsaw/Poland

I am a full stack web developer located in Warsaw, Poland. I am especially
well versed in the following technologies:

Python

* Django

* Flask

Web Frontend

* AngularJS

* HTML5

* CSS3

* JavaScript

* Bootstrap, Foundation, SASS, Compass

* chances are I have at least a passing familiarity with any web related technology that the industry is currently buzzing about

Also

* PHP, PostreSQL, Photoshop

In the past I have worked for corporate clients, small businesses, start-ups
and individuals. I feel right at home in any kind of project, be it just an
idea that needs to take form or a legacy application with tons of dependencies
and scarce documentation.

Contact me at igor.kalat * gmail.com or using following phone number: +48
501-414-062

------
ndcrandall
SEEKING WORK - San Fransisco Bay Area or Remote

I'm a Rails developer with several years of experience and a CS degree. My
area of expertise is building APIs and integrating with external services. I
will build out your MVP quickly or help engineer an existing product. Lets
talk in person, hangout, or skype.

Skills

    
    
      Ruby on Rails
      3rd party APIs (Twilio, Facebook, Google, etc.)
      HTML / CSS / Javascript
    
    

Contact

[http://nicholascrandall.com](http://nicholascrandall.com)

ncrandall at gmail

------
brandonhsiao
SEEKING WORK - CA - remote

Full-stack Python web developer. I build full sites from scratch using
Python/web.py and HTML/CoffeeScript/SASS. If you have an idea, I can build an
MVP for you.

I work at a fixed price with a fixed deadline. For projects under $2k, no need
to pay me until I'm done.

last personal project: [http://robotgame.org](http://robotgame.org)

github: [http://github.com/brandonhsiao](http://github.com/brandonhsiao)

email: bh@brandonhsiao.com

------
nwienert
Vegas based consultant (sometimes in LA/SF). Full stack developer. Experienced
in Frontend, Rails & Node based apps. Glut of other language experience as
well (CS Degree).

 _Available in April_

Javascript architecture and advanced dev (backbone, single page apps, ember,
react, game dev). Also experienced with ux/ui design.

Available for remote or on-site consulting. I'm happy traveling on site for
the start of a project and then continuing remote. Would prefer 1-2 month
gigs.

nate wienert at gmail.

------
juskrey
SEEKING WORK - Small remote team from Ukraine is about Clojure, web/data
development.

[http://immute.co](http://immute.co)

We are experienced generalists (13 and 10 years in IT dev for me and my
brother - partner). Were working with C and Asm and to C# and Java in our
careers.

Recently trying to give a shot with Clojure consulting, as we are really
experiencing all the benefits of rapid and robust development with it.

Already had some projects from US, seeking for more.

------
rrbrambley
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA – Prefer local (not necessarily in your
office), remote negotiable

Mobile engineer with experience shipping Android and iOS apps. Preferably
short-medium term projects. My most recent work included porting an iOS app to
Android from scratch.

Preferred work: Java/Android, iOS/Obj-C

email: rob /at/ alwaysallthetime.com

Actively working on some stuff over here:
[http://github.com/rrbrambley](http://github.com/rrbrambley)

------
atox
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE Location: Belgium

PHP dev with 7+ years experience

I've done lots of projects as a freelance consultant in Zend Framework,
CodeIgniter, CakePhp and tend to be up to speed in a new project in almost no
time at all. Am finishing my first Yii project right now.

Early in my career I also ran my own psd to html conversion service, so I know
a thing or two about front-end as well.

Contact me on [http://lnkd.in/pxbvVs](http://lnkd.in/pxbvVs)

------
moron4hire
SEEKING WORK - remote-only (Eastern Daylight Savings time)

We are a small group of developers specializing in relational database-driven
applications. We have a lot of experience with digging into other people's
old, broken code and fixing it, quickly. Cleaning up and consolidating legacy
databases is our bread and butter. No hairy ball of spaghetti code is too big
for us. We do the work your own developers are too afraid to tackle.

Find my email in my profile.

------
kyasui
SEEKING WORK - Brooklyn/NYC or Remote

I'm a designer and developer who can swiss army knife a lot of different
tasks. I do front-end/back-end (wordpress/drupal/node.js), graphic design,
interface design, branding, UI/UX etc. I'm more of a front-end guy/designer
than an engineer but I believe I'm pretty good at ramping up on most things.

[http://www.keiyasui.com](http://www.keiyasui.com)

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK : Remote || SF Bay Area || SoCal I will travel to meet you in
person and work onsite.

\----------

Front-end Engineer and Interactive Designer

\-----

My specialties are:

• Mobile web development with progressive enhancement

• JavaScript and CSS animations

• Data visualization

• PSD to responsive web development conversions

• Interaction design and user experience design

\-----

My focuses are:

• Reliable and constant communication

• Fast turnaround times

• Honesty and transparency

• Integrity

• Delivering stellar production-ready code

\-----

I have good experience with:

• Working with agencies and startups

• Producing large web apps

• Multivariate testing

• Co-working with teams

\-----

Check out [http://mibake.co](http://mibake.co) to learn more about me, my
skills, and the value that I bring to your projects.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web & mobile design/dev. A bit of an all-rounder.

Past things I done: Ecommerce, API's, apps for iOS and Android, intranets,
medical compliance systems, CMS, CRM, surveying, events/ticketing, blah de
blah. I can build your MVP or help further along the path!

General skillz...

Web:

* HTML 5, CSS, Javascript

* PHP (Codeigniter, Laravel, more...)

* Responsive-ness, bootstrap, zurb or hand-coded...

Mobile / Apps (iOS or Android):

* Titanium

* Phonegap

Happy with git or mercurial, some general server admin, AWS etc.

I'm UK based and happy to supply links and examples of previous work!

------
k-mcgrady
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Skills: iOS development (also experience with Ruby, Rails, Javascript,
Android/Java)

Contact: kieran[at]hotrodsoftware[dot]com

About: I've been developing iOS apps professionally for 5 years. Worked on a
large variety of projects and enjoy taking on new challenges and working with
the latest technologies. I've had my own and clients apps reach top positions
on the App Store. I'm currently seeking new clients for remote work.

------
sdegutis
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or Chicago)

\----------

My name is Steven Degutis.

I'm a full-stack polyglot multi-platform Engineer with UX experience.

I’ve done apps for web, desktop, and mobile, but my heart is in desktop apps.

My workflow is doing short (1-week) iterations that add business value, where
the product is fully usable at the end of each iteration.

I’m looking for part-time work (10-hours per week).

\----

Proficient with:

* Clojure, Ring, Compojure, Hiccup, GardenCSS

* ClojureScript

* Datomic

* iOS, AppKit

* Cocoa, Objective-C

* Rails, Sinatra

* Web (full-stack)

* User Experience (UX) Design

* Ruby, Go, C

* SQL (using a native ORM)

* User Interface (UI) Design for Desktop

\----

Some experience with:

* Java, Swing

* Windows: WinForms, WPF, XAML

* Windows 8 apps

* Python, Django

\----

My weaknesses:

* Responsive Design

* The JavaScript language (I usually use ClojureScript instead)

* User Interface (UI) Design for Web

* Java, Android

* Chef, designing infrastructures from scratch

\----

Portfolio:

* cleancoders.com: a web app written in Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Ring, Compojure, and Hiccup. I wrote both the front-end and back-end, designed the architecture, and have been the sole developer.

* Bahamut: a lightweight music player for Mac OS X, written in native Cocoa and Objective-C. Source code on github: [https://github.com/sdegutis/bahamut](https://github.com/sdegutis/bahamut)

\----

Contact:

* Email: sbdegutis gmail com

* I use Skype for most communication, which is usually fastest and most convenient for both of us

* If you’re local (Chicago-land area), I can meet in person once a week

\----

------
adrianmoses
SEEKING WORK - Based in Los Angeles - Remote

Full Stack Web developer and iOS/OSX developer.

Technologies I am proficient with:

\- Python

\- Node.js

\- Go

\- Clojure

\- Objective-C

\- Javascript

Specialize in data-driven applications, which involve:

\- Data Visualizations

\- API integration and custom web services

\- Data mining and complex data workflows

Email: adrian@adrianmoses.com

[http://adrianmoses.com](http://adrianmoses.com)

[http://linkedin.com/in/adrianmoses](http://linkedin.com/in/adrianmoses)

[http://github.com/ammoses89](http://github.com/ammoses89)

------
chuinard
SEEKING WORK - Chicago - Remote

I'm an experienced Android developer with several published apps, both for
myself and for clients. I'm looking to take on 1, maybe 2 mid-sized projects
within the next month. I have an Android designer who can work with me. All my
apps follow Google's design guidelines and can be tablet-optimized as well.

Please reach out at tony.chuinard@gmail.com if you'd like to chat more.

------
grimtrigger
SEEKING WORK - New York City (NYC) or remote

Full-stack web developer with focus on front-end (javascript/jquery/backbone)
and phonegap/cordova. Experienced with php, mySQL, html5, css3, AJAX, JSON,
and photoshop.

Currently working on personal projects, but looking for freelance/contract
work.

Background and contact info listed at
[http://aakilfernandes.com](http://aakilfernandes.com)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - NYC & Remote

Get more users: Understand and optimize your acquisition funnel.

I help start-ups measure and visualize their user acquisition funnels. Then I
optimize steps of the funnel to get more qualified traffic into one end and
more users/customers/leads out the other.

Currently working with several fantastic startups, but always happy to chat
with new ones to see if I can help.

greg at gkogan dot co

(keywords: marketing, growth, conversion)

------
alanclimer
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Freelancer in Florida

\- Responsive Design \- HTML 5 / CSS 3 \- PHP \- JS \- Skeleton / Bootstrap /
WP \- SEO on page / PageSpeed \- CAD & customization \- AutoLISP \- Logo
Design \- Content Writer

Contact:
[http://alanclimer.com/contact.htm](http://alanclimer.com/contact.htm)

Sample: [http://orlandovibe.com/](http://orlandovibe.com/)

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NY

I'm looking for rich-client HTML5 projects, particularly mobile (with or
without PhoneGap) and enterprise / line-of-business projects.

I'm a full-stack developer and consultant with 15+ years experience. I focus
on the following technologies: Sencha Touch, ExtJS, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails
and Node.js.

Enterprises or start-ups, please email me at barry[at]barrypeerless[dot]com.
Thanks!

------
yownie
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Iceland.

Sysadmin with deep understanding and knowledge of best practices regarding:

Privacy / Anonymization technologies and practices

Server Co-location / Web-hosting

Operational Security

Open Source Crypto tools

I can provide hosting reccomendations here in Iceland as well as Remote Hands
work. Also deeply interested in knowledge about Icelandic law regarding
technologies like Tor, Bitcoin and Internet Infrastructure.

admin@icetor.is gpg keyid EB9A5142

------
amarraja
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote OK after the first month. London UK (Marylebone)

Seeking a developer fluent with HTML/CSS and JS to work on the front end of a
suite of e-commerce websites and the accompanying tooling.

Responsive design experience is a must. SASS and ASP.NET MVC experience is
beneficial.

Initially looking for a three month contract, possibility to extend.

Shoot me a mail if you want more info: amarsuperstar@gmail.com

------
hypr_geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

~5.5 years of work experience

    
    
      * Java (Android ~3.5 years)
      * HTML5, CSS3, Javascript
      * Node.js
      * PHP (Magento)
      * Requirements and Architecture Design
      * Project Management
      * Open to learn new tech as and when required
    

Based in India. Link to CV in my profile.

\--- Feel free to contact me for any help on open source projects as well ---

(hypr DOT geek AT gmail DOT com)

------
jf22
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Ok

I've co-founded startup called movidhep.com which is coded in C# Asp.net MVC
and uses RavenDB as a backend.

We've got a couple of projects that we need some help with.

One of the projects is very ravendb centric so if you have experience there
definitely shoot me an email.

Another project involves recording a video from a mobile app and uploading it
to vimeo and/or elsewhere.

~~~
crypted
Ready to help you on c# , asp.net mvc part. arjuns(dot)sapkota(at)gmail.com

------
adpfr
SEEKING WORK - remote

Hi, I'm a freelance software developer in Duisburg, Germany. I build web and
desktop applications, with an extra focus on business, ecommerce, and
operations research.

Main technologies: C++, Python + Django, JavaScript + web front-end

Portfolio and contact details: [http://www.dopfer-
software.de/](http://www.dopfer-software.de/)

------
RomanPushkin
SEEKING WORK

We're small agency located in Eastern Europe. We do both design and coding,
building projects from the ground up.

Latest apps:

[http://taskthemall.com/](http://taskthemall.com/) (on the way)
[http://geekjob.ru/](http://geekjob.ru/) 10K+ users

Our stack:

(ASP.NET MVC, C#) || (Node.Js, JavaScript)

Best money for value!

Write to my email: roman.pushkin@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2.

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes * [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xpnngdyfgkgz8y2/1OnDFiIkiV](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xpnngdyfgkgz8y2/1OnDFiIkiV) \- Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://fertilityplanit.net/](http://fertilityplanit.net/) \- A niche social network for women to privately and securely discuss fertility issues.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
nclx
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / Milano, Italy - Yolo Apps

We are a young, agile and international team that has previously worked with
the top companies all over the world, such as Apple, Toyota and Redbull.

We're looking for freelancers to design and code iPhone and Android apps.

How to apply: email nicolas,yoloapps,us with your portfolio and a list of
skills.

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - remote

Expert in Java, web scraping, web crawling, big data, webapps.

dan@machinepublishers.com

[https://machinepublishers.com/portfolio](https://machinepublishers.com/portfolio)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/)

$100/hr or flat-pricing

------
12bit
SEEKING WORK: Remote or San Francisco Bay Area

Ruby [+ Rails], Clojure [+ Om Pedestal], JavaScript [+ Backbone.js Ember.js
React], CoffeeScript, Python, C developer seeking short-term or long-term
gigs.

Some sample projects here:
[http://projectdeck.herokuapp.com/](http://projectdeck.herokuapp.com/)

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - On-site (Montreal, Canada) / Remote

iOS Developer Freelance (Objective-C, iPhone/iPad)

Web: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

Email: info@skyriser.com

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
bcroesch
SEEKING FREELANCER - Chicago, IL - remote possible

Federis Group We're a small software consultancy looking for front end and
full stack engineers. Rails and/or mobile experience a plus, but not strictly
required. Our team is based in Chicago, but we're open to remote as well.

Contact: ben@federisgroup.com

------
lsiunsuex
SEEKING WORK

Full Stack PHP Web Developer seeking freelance work (or full time employment).

Recent completed work:

[http://ignitedds.com](http://ignitedds.com)

[https://www.p22.com](https://www.p22.com)

Portfolio: [http://giamban.co](http://giamban.co)

No project is to big or to small.

------
grimmdude
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Based in NYC

Been creating websites and web applications for 10 years.

Experienced in:

\- PHP, MySQL, HTML(5)/CSS(3), JavaScript, Python

[http://www.grimmdude.com](http://www.grimmdude.com)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ggrimm](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ggrimm)

------
dbotha
SEEKING FREELANCER - London, UK

Android developer is needed to create a small native app from scratch
(Targeting Android 4.0+). Work to ideally commence on Monday February 10. On
site developer is preferred but I will consider remote -- we're based 5
minutes from Oxford Circus tube station.

~~~
lucaspiller
Contact details? Your email address isn't shown in your profile.

------
albedo
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC area

Lambda is a talent agency for freelance developers and designers. We help you
find clients, negotiate for higher rates, and take care of the business side
of freelancing.

    
    
      - Exceptional talent only: $100/hr minimum rate.
      - No recruiters or spam. We're developers too and we only match consultants with projects that fit their expertise and interest.
      - Serious clients only: Wanna hear about a disruptive social network for cats that "just needs a coder"? Neither do we.
      - Freelancers with side projects or startups are especially welcome!
    

If that's appealing, you can read more and sign up at:
[http://getlambda.com/](http://getlambda.com/)

We've posted about this on HN a few times and have been amazed by the
response. I apologize in advance if it takes a while for us to get back to you
-- we interview everyone personally and are still ramping up the process.

Right now, we're particularly looking for NYC Rails, Django, and iOS devs.

------
mekishizufu
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are a small team of Ruby and JavaScript developers available for hire. We
can help you design, develop and maintain your next application. From the
initial idea to a running website.

Find out more at [http://sensible.io](http://sensible.io)

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK, remote preferred

Hi, I am looking for web scraping projects.

Languages: Perl, Python

Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL

Other Skills: data parsing, regular expressions, multi-threaded scraping,
Linux, AWS S3/EC2, Heroku, Git, Rails, parsing html/xml/json, statistics and
machine learning.

Email: dmn001 at gmail.com

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK / FREELANCER - Remote

I am based in NYC and am a fullstack developer. Skills: JavaScript,
CoffeeScript, Node, Backbone, Grunt, Redis, Neo4j, MongoDB, MySQL, Python,
Linux, Ubuntu.

[https://github.com/webjay](https://github.com/webjay)

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK - Remote / SF

Hi. I'm a full stack engineer looking for short or long term contracts. I've
been working lately in client side MVC apps (Angular) and Node.

Portfolio: www.andrewsamuelsen.com Github: www.github.com/andypandy

Thanks.

Andrew andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

------
moubarak
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Middle East Based

\- iOS/Android camera apps and computer vision libraries

\- Published Android app doing 10k downloads per month
([http://radc.am](http://radc.am))

\- 2 iOS apps in beta

Reach me out at mohd [dot] moubarak [at] gmail

------
mantas
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE Location: Lithuania

\- iOS/Mac (native objective-C) 3+ years experience \- Ruby on Rails 4+ years
experience \- Javascript 5+ years experience, including one-page web apps back
in IE6 days

\- self-proclaimed UI/UX expert :)

Email: mantas at idev.lt

------
ha8o8le
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles \-------- I am a freelance UI/UX designer
specializing in apps. Check out some of my work at
[http://sandersUI.com](http://sandersUI.com)

------
christiangenco
SEEKING FELLOW FREELANCER - Remote or Dallas area

I'd like to pair with someone to learn Ember with/from on a healthcare startup
site (privately funded). An affinity for Rails is a plus. Can trade with work
or bitcoins.

~~~
llmfei
I'm also learning embers and use it in a interesting open source project. I
like rails and use it in my several projects. We can work together.

------
sepokroce
SEEKING WORK - Skopje, Macedonia - Remote - WordPress, Front-end Development,
Visual Design.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gocemitevski](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gocemitevski)

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote or periodical onsite. Based in Georgia, Europe.

Experienced C++ engineer with a diverse background, including systems
programming and rich cross-platform software development.

E-mail: zura.jobs 'at gmail.com

------
rjspotter
SEEKING Work - Remote only - SF Based

Learned Ruby in 2002 and started working with Rails professionally in 2006.

[http://www.intentionally-blank.com/](http://www.intentionally-blank.com/)

------
jamespollack
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or remote
[http://linkedin.com/in/jamespollack](http://linkedin.com/in/jamespollack)
Full-stack Javascript Engineer

------
ericthegoodking
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a fullstack Ruby/Javascript developer. I have been working with
ruby/rails framework for the past 4 years . Below are the
Technologies/frameworks that i use most of the time.

-Ruby

-Rails

-Javascript

-Angular Js

-HTML5

Other Interests

-Natural Language Processing

-Machine Learning

-Learning new things

Email [ericthegoodking]@[gmail.com]

------
chrisohara
SEEKING WORK

Full-stack developer from Sydney, Australia. I'm a Javascript (Node.js),
Python and C expert.

[http://github.com/chriso](http://github.com/chriso)

cohara87 (at) gmail.com

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK - Ontario, Canada - Remote

Designer / Developer with a large range of experience. Mostly focused on web
(js) and Android lately.

www.alexpineda77.com @alexpineda77

I'm eager to hear from you

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Rails developer since 2006.
[http://www.colinabartlett.com/](http://www.colinabartlett.com/)

------
dalien26
SEEKING WORK - MONTREAL or remote - Android - WEB

Technologies :

-Android

-HTML/CSS

-Javascript ( angular js )

-common sense of UX & UI

* i like working with designer, other developer, startups, agengies.

contact : damiendamien1]at[gmail]dot[com

or

ca.linkedin.com/in/galandamien/

------
ujal
SEEKING WORK -- Cologne, Germany or REMOTE -- preferably part-time

Developer & Designer

[http://mygnu.com](http://mygnu.com)

------
jbeard4
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Seeking an expert PhoneGap developer to help take our innovative app to the
next level. Contact me at jake@minnow.io

------
d0m
App is ListRunner, a collaborative tool for teams of doctors.

Listrunnerapp.com

Happy to answer questions and share more information by email: phzbox at
gmail.

------
csomar
Seeking Work - Remote/Willing to Travel

Front-end (HTML5/JavaScript)

Back-end (PHP/WordPress)

$80/hour. Email on my profile.

------
d0m
Seeking freelancer:

Looking for a great ios developer. Remote or Montreal.

~~~
mkim1030
Hey, I'm an iOS developer based in Seattle. How do we reach out to you?

------
emacsnw
SEEKING WORK -- REMOTE OK (NYC)

\- Python

\- Pylons, Pyramid, Django, Flask

\- Javascript

\- Sqlalchemy

\- Postgresql

Contact: dev@solaris.io

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - India.

Creator of xtopdf, a PDF creation toolkit for Python (used by Packt
Publishing, the Software Freedom Law Center, ESRI.nl and others.) xtopdf can
create both business reports and ebooks, and currently has support for the
following input formats: text, DBF, CSV, TSV/TDV, XLS, XLSX, DOCX, ODBC,
SQLAlchemy, MongoDB, XML, Microsoft Access, SQLite, Berkeley DB, and standard
input. xtopdf runs on Linux, Mac OS X and Windows. It includes both a library
you can call from your apps, and command-line tools, GUI tools (in wxPython),
and web-based tools (Flask, Bottle and CherryPy).

xtopdf links:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)

[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Independent developer for the last several years, with many years of
experience in many tech areas. Contracted/consulted to multiple startups based
in USA and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US and Indian software
companies.

Skills: Good - Python, C, Linux, UNIX, many open source technologies,
databases, XML-RPC, PDF programming, file and data format conversion, data
munging, command-line utility development. Some: Flask, MongoDB, Bottle,
various others.

Worked on Ruby, Rails and Java some time earlier. Server lead / senior
engineer for two commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US
companies.

Databases worked on: Oracle, Sybase, Informix, MySQL, SQLite, HSQLDB, MS-
Access, Postgres.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (earlier, in C with
proprietary DB and UI libs). Was team leader for a database middleware product
widely used in client projects by a top software company.

Relevant links:

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

[http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-
ram/3425](http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-ram/3425)

Posts about Python:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide.

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

------
muminoff
SEEKING WORK - Based in Seoul, Korea - Remote

\------------------

Sardor Muminov

Email: smuminov[at]gmail[dot]com

Skype: sardor.muminov

Github: github.com/muminoff

\------------------

Full stack web developer

\------------------

Technologies:

• Django

• Flask/SQLAlchemy

• Tornado

• MySQL

• PostgreSQL

• Redis

• Node.js (express.js, socket.io)

• HTML

• CSS

\------------------

Environments:

• Unix

• Linux

• SVN, Git

• tmux

\------------------

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK - Remote; Belgium; UK, Manchester area

I speak English and Dutch near fluently. I am experienced with C and Make
based builds. I have some familiarity with Win32 and x86 assembly, mainly SIMD
usage.

Contact info and examples on my profile page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=J_Darnley](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=J_Darnley)

------
notastartup
SEEKING WORK - remote (or Vancouver, BC)

LAMP/jQuery/Android developer looking for contract work. I can send you my CV,
github account, please click on my username for contact information.

------
satjot
SEEKING FREELANCER - I created this meetup group earlier this year for iOS and
Android freelancers: [http://www.meetup.com/ios-android-
freelancers/](http://www.meetup.com/ios-android-freelancers/)

